# Anyone hunt NW Ga today . .



## MCG DAWG (Dec 16, 2006)

. .at work for 24 hours but I get off at 7am.  Thinking of doing a 8am-11am type thing as I figure with the waning moon and the higher daytime temps midday mvt. will be at a minimum.  Love to hear if and when anyone saw anything moving past couple of days.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Missed yesterday...*

...but I am going at 1: today til dark.....maybe??


----------



## ramsey (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothing moving yesterday.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 17, 2006)

I hunted some private land at my house yesterday and started seeing deer at 8am saw 7 by 1030am hunted hardwoods between food plots


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Can you say Squirrel?*

I put forth my best effort from 2 til dark.......notta


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 17, 2006)

I sat from about 9am till noon, let one SMALL little doe walk.  She was maybe 20 yards from me at one point.  If she'd come within 10 I was going to unleash the .40cal glock on her (not sure if that would be legal) but I figure the hollow points would work well.  However, just watched her for awhile.  Saw NOTHING else.  

The landowner next to this land was having target shooting day so I took a LONG way out through the woods and didn't even spook anything.  Everything was laying tight during midday.


----------

